# Reniece straightened my hair! Lots of pictures!



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

My hair was straightened for the first time since 2002!  A few months ago, Reniece contacted me and kindly offered me a service of my choice.  As I understand it, she wanted more opportunities to work with long natural hair.  I debated between an elaborate cornrow hair style and straightening, neither of which I can do myself, but decided to go with the straightening.  I'm so tenderheaded, in order to cornrow my head and have it not hurt, I think you'd have to semi-straighten it anyway. Last time I got my hair cornrowed (only because my arm was broken), I almost cried in the chair.  The time before that in 2000, I got my afro blown out and I did cry. 

Anyway, I accepted her generous offer and warned her that my hair was very tightly coiled and I was very tender-headed.  The main reason I went natural was because I hated salons and never wanted to go back.  But she wasn't scared off, and I knew people raved about her, so I decided to give it a try.

Oh my goodness, y'all, she is so skilled.  She listens to you.  She asks you questions. She takes notes.  And she didn't hurt me! She didn't hurt me!




​
I visited her salon several times.  The first time was rough, just doing the detangling.  It took hours!  Slowly we worked on getting my hair detangled and getting it used to heat.  After the first time she washed and blow dried it, it looked puffier than when I did it.  Especially since she put in a heavy moisturizer.  My hair just ballooned on up with all the humectants.  But slowly we worked through it.  After a while, we saved time by me detangling and washing and doing a light blow dry myself before I went.  So she would only maybe blow dry it a little more and straighten the roots and/or ends.  Finally, this past Sunday, she straightened for real and did a trim of a little over 1".

Length check:





Thank you, Reniece! 






And check out the comparison between my MBL shrunken and my MBL straightened hair!





If I'm lucky, I'll get a little video clip from her, too.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Then she put curls in it:






Side view:





Then she directed me to flip it and shake it for a video.  I was really awkward.  I'm not used to straight hair was afraid I was going to mess it up or tangle it.  But I tried.





And from the front:





I even did a bun drop, with video from that hopefully coming soon!





I don't know what to do with straight hair, so I wore it down for a couple of days and now it's in a bun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But I think I will try a bantu knot out or put some curls in it or something.  All the same, I'm glad I got it done and glad to find out that there is at lease one stylist out there who is gentle, skilled, and open to learn more if she thinks there are any gaps in her knowledge.  I highly recommend her.


----------



## iri9109 (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG.
i keep scrolling up with my mouth open...but no words can come out


----------



## Qtee (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks great and thats comparison shot of shruken and str8 hair had my jaw on the floor...


----------



## labellenoire (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *jaw drop*

Mwedzi, your hair is beyond beautiful.  Wow, she's got skills like no other


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sweat Jesus!!!! Your hair is amazing

This is just the kind of porn that I need to wake up to. I didnt even read a word you wrote just went straight to the pics....

Okay let me go read what you wrote now


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous!  Shrinkage is a mutha tho for real


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 23, 2010)

Lawd how pretty your hair is, you look beautiful. She did a wonderful job.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous results...!!!  I'm not sure which is more beautiful, you or your hair.  Reniece obviously has skills because you look great...!!!


----------



## Solitude (Dec 23, 2010)

Girl, your hair is amazing and so are Reneice's skills! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Anew (Dec 23, 2010)

She's a beast! Your hair is fabulous!


----------



## sevetlana (Dec 23, 2010)

YOU AND YOUR HAIR ARE FABULOUS!!!!!!


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 23, 2010)

I predict this thread to have 200+ replies by tomorrow


----------



## brownbean96 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lawd Have Mercy.....your hair is beautiful and looks AMAZING straight!  Reniece's talents keep blowing my mind!! To have the skill-set that she already has AND be willing to ccontinue to explore and learn....so heart warming to hear this. She should totally start like a school or something similar. Her knowledge and skills are so valuable! Job well done ladies.

P.S...still picking my jaw off the ground from your comparison shots!!


----------



## La Colocha (Dec 23, 2010)

SexySin985 said:


> I predict this thread to have 200+ replies by tomorrow



You mean in an hour because i had to come look again.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 23, 2010)

No. Words. Just. Beautiful!:reddancer:


----------



## LunadeMiel (Dec 23, 2010)

SWEET LORD  
Reniece has skills OMG wooooooowwwww


----------



## Kinkyhairlady (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow your hair looks amazing. I still can't get over the comparison shot, I just cannot believe how how hair shrinks like that. Just beautiful.!


----------



## GraceV (Dec 23, 2010)

As I looked at your hair pics this is all that came to mind: 
Your hair is stunning! Kudos to Reniece!


----------



## Kurlee (Dec 23, 2010)

lawd i want a taillll!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind comments.   I have to go to work now, so I'll answer any questions anyone has in the evening.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous, gorgeous, GORGEOUS!!!! I wish Reniece was on the westcoast she is definitely talented.


----------



## SexySin985 (Dec 23, 2010)

La Colocha said:


> You mean in an hour because i had to come look again.



Girl I never left,  I keep staring at the pics

I can only imagine that bun drop video


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful! WOW!!!


----------



## ChristmasCarol (Dec 23, 2010)

You are such a cutie, mwedzi! She did a good job on your hair.

How long do you think you'll keep it straight? Will you wait years to straighten again, or will you use heat more regularly?


----------



## FlowerHair (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh my!!! It's breathtakingly beautiful!! She did a great job too.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy shrinkage, batman! That's some gawjus hair!! She did an awesome job. Can't wait to see the bun drop video.


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh you GO girl!!!  You and your looooooong hair look stunning!!!


----------



## halee_J (Dec 23, 2010)

Mwedzi, your hair looks UH-MAZING! So thick and full :lovedrool: The difference between shrunken and straightened hair had me like


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 23, 2010)

It turned out great!


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm driving and almost crashed my car!! Beautiful!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBoinglicious (Dec 23, 2010)

I love love love love your hair. She did a great job!! Your ends look AMAZING!!!!!!!


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Dec 23, 2010)

Girl, you done made me cuss up in here!! 

WTFlocka!!!!!!   OMFGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Your hair is lovely! Girl that shrinkage is no joke, my hair shrinks slightly less than yours.  It's fun shocking people w/how long it really is though.  I told you it would be around WL when straightened.  And your ends look so healthy. I can't wait to see the vids, will they be posted on your channel or hers?


----------



## Gibsongal (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing!!! Your hair is absolutely bea-u-ti-ful. Reneice's skills are top notch. It seems as if she truly loves her job. Okay I have to go drool over those pics again.


----------



## SweetTea (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful hair!


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Dec 23, 2010)

so bloody beautiful and look at the shrinkage WOW


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 23, 2010)

IS this the same Reniece known for doing weaves in the DC area? If so I used to live there and may have to make a trip to visit family


----------



## bahamababe242 (Dec 23, 2010)

wooooooooooow weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allandra (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes, Reniece is awesome!  She did a good job.  Two of us will be 'starring' in her upcoming video.


----------



## Natirelle (Dec 23, 2010)

*Daaaang Your hair is HAWT HAWT !!! *


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 23, 2010)

---------flatlined------------

I've been anticipating this thread, knew it was coming, but was in no way prepared for this. ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!

And that shrinkage?? Oh my.......you definitely get LHCF's hidden hair award.

Did I say how GORGEOUS your hair looks???


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 23, 2010)

your hair is bloody ridiculous

didn't know that you were so pretty


----------



## Natirelle (Dec 23, 2010)

*What Kind of Flat Iron did she use?*


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful! And ditto to everything everyone else has already said.


----------



## kami11213 (Dec 23, 2010)

You have a gorgeous head of hair, and shrinkage is definitely a mutha...lol It came out great!


----------



## darlingdiva (Dec 23, 2010)

Now that's some beautiful hair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn. I'm going to have to find a way to let her do my hair! Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Dominican09 (Dec 23, 2010)

Reniece is the TRUTH!!! Mwedzi, you & your hair are gorgz! thanks for sharing your pictures!!!


----------



## shandaw (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG girl, your hair is absoutley amazing lord have mercy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leona2025 (Dec 23, 2010)

What conditioner, moisturizer, shampoo, and heat protectant did she use?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Dec 23, 2010)

The Divine Miss M!!!! The shrinkage is amazing  That's what my grass wants to be as it grows up. 

Gorgeous hair both ways. I LOVE IT!!!! Isn't versatility awesome???


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 23, 2010)

/\________________/\_________________________

dayum chile....

she whipped yo hair fa real.....ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!!!

will you continue to let her style your hair?


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW. I have NEVER seen 4b hair straightened so well. I have been longing for the day when I see your true length  BEAUTIFUL


----------



## lonei (Dec 23, 2010)

Stunning hair!


----------



## Sequoia (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair ! It's so amazing!


----------



## 2tonzafun (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dreamn (Dec 23, 2010)

I had to come out of lurkdom to applaud. BEAUTIFUL! And how lucky are you to get her to contact _you_ for an appointment and not the other way around .  I'm counting down to my own appointment now .


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow! I knew you had a lot of hair but those pictures are amazing. Please update us on how you continue to style it. I'd also like to know if you'll do this more often.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 23, 2010)

Mwedzi your hair looks beautiful!!! I'm glad you had such a good experience with Reneice!


----------



## Mystic (Dec 23, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!!  You have got the Farrah Fawcett Hair!  Absolutely amazing, gorgeous..., I can find the words right now, lol!


----------



## Spiffy (Dec 23, 2010)

There are no words to explain what a wonderful job she did. I love her work with all of her clients! This girl needs to bottle up her magic and sell it to some of these other salons (especially the black-owned salons) because she's on the money. I love it, just love it, there are no other words!


----------



## jaiku (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks really nice and healthy. I knew you had a lot of hair I just didn't realize it was this long. I love healthy thick hair.


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely Georgeous! Your hair is so thick and growing long- the ends look great. So where is Reneice? Is she in Montgomery County?

MN got my answer.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 23, 2010)

_*Parks lawn chair while waiting for bun drop video*_


----------



## dlewis (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW!!  I LOVE IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Xaragua (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair is amazing, I can't stop starring at it.


----------



## Ozma (Dec 23, 2010)

SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh my gooooooodddddnessss, your hair is pretty I love how she shapes and cut hair. I cant believe the shrinkage wow


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG Mwedzi. You've always been one of my hair idols. Your hair is beautiful! I've always loved it in its natural state but it's gorgeous straightened.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG, that is beautiful!!!! So beautiful!!!


----------



## kandegirl (Dec 23, 2010)

Reneice is amazing! And if you ever read this, please make sure you pass those skills along via teaching/ a book or something. OP your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## soulfusion (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ~Sparklingflame~ (Dec 23, 2010)

I have ALWAYS loved your hair!!!

Did you make that sweater?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 23, 2010)

I stan for your hair anyway, but she did a really good job! And your shrinkage is incredible!!


----------



## Keen (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair is amazing. I have always admire your natural hair because it looks just like mine. I have been reluctant to go natural because I would not like the shrinkage.


----------



## ms.blue (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful Beautiful hair Mwedzi!  Natural and straight is gorgeous.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Dec 23, 2010)

Whoa!!!!! That is beautiful!!!!!!!!! You are so pretty ( straight hair or not)! 

She is awesome.


----------



## tenderheaded (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesomely gorgeous!!! That Reniece has mad skills. She will always be successful with her wonderful attitude.

Your hair is positively fierce!!!


----------



## MissMusic (Dec 23, 2010)

I love Reneice's work! Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## curlicarib (Dec 23, 2010)

This is a whole new level of GODDESS - both you and Reneice!

**sigh** when my hair grows up..........


ETA: Not just your hair. The whole package. You are beautiful. And you skin is flawless. Care to share your skin care regi?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 23, 2010)

Now this is some hair Porn!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## sungtongs (Dec 23, 2010)

Aww, you are super cute! And your hair looks amazing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Dec 23, 2010)

Daaamnnn!!! Your hair is gorgeous! I made my husband look at your shrinkage and he said the same thing I did! Lol! Plus your face is beautiful too! You seem so elegant!


----------



## Truth (Dec 23, 2010)

My jaw just freaking dropped...omg.. Your hair is soooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Dec 23, 2010)

mwewdzi... it's amazing! you look so gorgeous. you give hope to natural 4's! i love your hair natural styled and flat ironed...


----------



## godsflowerrr (Dec 23, 2010)

you and your hair look amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! Reniece has skills. I can recognize her work anywhere!


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing results. Thanks so much for posting!!!


----------



## B3e (Dec 23, 2010)

wow.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bumping so OP can tell use what Reniece used on her hair. Particularly, *what flat iron* because I want to purchase one soon.


----------



## andromeda (Dec 23, 2010)

:lovedrool:  Wow, Reneice has skills.  I'm just as impressed with the results as I am with your account that she worked with you and with your hair instead of against it.  

As usual your hair is gorgeous, thick and lush.  It looks so well-cared for - you can really tell it's an immaculate shape.  Love the curls, too!  I hope as you become more acclimated to it, you'll enjoy a variety of styles (and I wouldn't mind seeing photos of those styles, of course ).


----------



## Lucie (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh my word!!!! You and your hair are gorgeous!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Nonie (Dec 23, 2010)

I almost knocked over my cup of coffee trying to get into this thread as fast as I could to behold what I knew would be a sight for sore eyes! And it was worth the rush because I was not disappointed:

*B E A U T I F U L !!!*


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

I can only mirror what the other ladies have said, your hair is simply beautiful!!!   And even after the 1 inch cut you are closing in on WL!!!  I absolutely  the "V" shape!!! It gives your hair the added "umph"!!!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shananyganz (Dec 23, 2010)

She did an awesome job---that goes without saying. My thing?? While I am totally aware of the "power" of shrinkage (as I fight that battle myself); I am TOTALLY FLOORED by that comparison pic!! FLOORED I TELL YOU!! Awesome job! Awesome Hair! Allat!

~S~


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 23, 2010)

mwewdzi - wow and wow!!!!

Way to come in here and shut down 2010.  :thatsall:

Your hair is beautiful, girl to be a fly on the wall at your job.  They must be up in there acting straight fools. Has your family seen your hair, yet?


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 23, 2010)

You hair looks incredible. Its official I'm going to get my hair cut/trimmed and styled for the first time in over 3 years. I just called her and left a message. I'm going to make an appointment. This is going to be awesome. 

Thank you.


----------



## Lute (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow.... So beautiful.

I have so many questions.. Especially about the detangling process. How did you guys go about that..

I would love to see how your co-workers would react or even your mum.. When they see that beautiful mane of yours

I think I want to set up an appointment with her and fly in from new york.. to get a weave done by her.  I'm also a 4a/4b natural.

I'm so inspired...cause I want my hair to look like yours.


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 23, 2010)

That's just too much beautiful hair for my po' heart to handle! just gorgeous! 

Sent from my HTC HERO using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## baddison (Dec 23, 2010)

....*sigh*...too beautiful for words


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 23, 2010)

I have been a stan of your hair for years Mwedzi!! but this takes the cake...Its soooooo long and sooooo thick!

 I. just. cant. breath.

Reniece works miracles I swear! I am officially sold on her work


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome job!!!  I cannot believe the shrinkage.  Amazing!!!


----------



## ATLcutey20 (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW!! Your hair is lovely!


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 23, 2010)

You have some beautiful hair.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 23, 2010)

You and your hair are drop dead gorgeous! OMG!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 23, 2010)

Girl... your hair...  I know you have difficulties with your hair sometimes...  but...


----------



## halocj (Dec 23, 2010)

u kilt it with the hair pics!! You look younger with ur hair this way.


----------



## PreciousPearl (Dec 23, 2010)

Love the results! You and your hair are simply beautiful!!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Dec 23, 2010)

i stopped posting on here but your hair! i just had to say something. it's gorgeous


----------



## malibu4590 (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful results! Loving your hair shrunken and straightened!


----------



## kandake (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair looks AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair looks amazing!!


----------



## LushLox (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## brownqt31 (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful. Both you and your hair.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lovely!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 23, 2010)

Pretty hair for a pretty lady. It's stunning.  You have done such a great job with your hair.  Its healthy and thick from root to tip.  Reneice needs to open a school and teach her skills.


----------



## 1QTPie (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful.  You must really want me to put my hands in your hair Mwedzi.   You keep posting these delicious pictures.


----------



## canadiangirly (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW! Your hair is so thick, beautiful, and  healthy. But I have to say that you are even more beautiful lol seriously you have a gorgeous face.


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG... OMG..... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How did I miss this?? Mwedzi, your hair progress is unbelievable! It's jaw dropping gorjus. I just want to reach my hands thru the computer screen to touch it!  Then maybe I'll believe it...... Congrats on having such a progressive hair journey- you and your hair are beautifu!!. I just looked at your pics, cause that's all I can stand for now... I'm coming back later to read your posts, cause your pics just blew me away........


----------



## Kiki0130 (Dec 23, 2010)

Girl, you've been taking such good care of your hair and it really shows.  I know
Reniece is an excellent stylist but even she wouldn't have been able to get such
gorgeous results without your tlc.

Beautiful results, chica, just beautiful


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Miss_C (Dec 23, 2010)

Whooooowheeeee! That is pretty!


----------



## LisaMar (Dec 23, 2010)

My first thoughts were...OMG!....just amazed at how beautiful your hair is...Reniece ROCKS!!!!  ...and would love to know the total amount of hours it took, from beginning to end, to get the end result


----------



## nymane (Dec 23, 2010)

My mouth is still open 7 pages later..GORGEOUS, FLAWLESS, AMAZING. Man I wish Reniece was my neighbor lol


----------



## preciouslove0x (Dec 23, 2010)

::speechless::


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 23, 2010)

Smart, Pretty and and a Awesome head of hair!!


----------



## infojunkie (Dec 23, 2010)

I am at work and my supervisor cannot understand why I can't get anything out except for WOW! I knew it would be all that but I literally have no words. So beautiful, I just...
WOW!


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow!!! Your hair looks amazing, I dream of having hair like that.... Absolutely stunning!


----------



## NaturallyMo (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous results. Your shrinkage is amazing!


----------



## Mona123 (Dec 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> I don't know what to do with straight hair, so I wore it down for a couple of days and now it's in a bun.



I know this is LHCF politically incorrect, but NO BUNS!  The world needs to see this gorgeous hair!


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 23, 2010)

Best.  Reveal.  Thread.  Ever.

'tis all!


----------



## omachine (Dec 23, 2010)

absolutely beautiful, thanks for the early christmas gift!!!


----------



## hairedity (Dec 23, 2010)

BEEEEEEE-U-TIFUL !!!


----------



## sharentu (Dec 23, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous.  she did a great job and you have beautiful hair


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Priss Pot (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW!!!!  Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Dec 23, 2010)

Sucks teef  "ewwwwwww, I hate choooooooo"

  girl your hair is nothing less than amazing


----------



## LoveisYou (Dec 23, 2010)

beautiful hair, and you're a very pretty woman


----------



## Maracujá (Dec 23, 2010)

Mwedzi, I am speechless! Your hair looks extremely beautiful, where is Reniece located?


----------



## afrochique (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful lady with beautamazing hair!!!!!


----------



## brg240 (Dec 23, 2010)

omg
your hair is gorgeous (as always.) She did an amazing job, i'm glad the experience went well


----------



## MissLadie (Dec 23, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## helixhoney (Dec 23, 2010)

Very beautiful! All that love, care and attention shows both shrunken and straight. I'm definitely keeping an eye out for Reniece's appointment openings.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow lady, look at you...DROP DEAD GORGEOUS!!! Reniece did an awesome job, but you have done an amazing job of taking care of your hair!!! She only had to cut a little over an inch, that's great! I can't wait to see the videos!!


----------



## jupitermoon (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing!  You and your hair are gorgeous!


----------



## SweetTea (Dec 23, 2010)

So now I have to know...is Reniece actually a hair dresser or just a LHCF member who helps other members out? Because if she has a shop and is near me, I need to pay her a visit.


----------



## Triniwegian (Dec 23, 2010)

No words....


----------



## danysedai (Dec 23, 2010)

That woman is a genius at straightening!! I had to pm Allandra about her hair when she had hers straightened, all of her clients have the same gorgeous hair when straight.


off to read this thread...


----------



## MysteryMermaid (Dec 23, 2010)

Girl...

you killin it!


----------



## MsKibibi (Dec 23, 2010)

Amazing!  WOW your shrinkage is no joke.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm so glad you did this Mwedzi!!!


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair looks soooo beautiful and lush and the ends look great.


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair looks fabulous!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (Dec 23, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!! I'm literally drooling.


----------



## MsKibibi (Dec 23, 2010)

SweetTea said:


> So now I have to know...is Reniece actually a hair dresser or just a LHCF member who helps other members out? Because if she has a shop and is near me, I need to pay her a visit.



She is a professional stylist and her salon is located in Rockville, MD (DC Metro area).  Her website is Reniece - Weave Specialist.  Her waiting list is SICK but the level of service and professionalism is unparalleled.  I've been her client since 2004 and even though I no longer live in DC, I still fly, drive or take the train to see her every 3 months for my relaxer.  She also flew in to style my and my mom's hair for my wedding.


----------



## ChemistryGirl (Dec 23, 2010)

I know it's been said a thousand times, but I'll say it again. Your hair is stunning! Wow! Just wow! That is my dream hair, shrunken and straight!


----------



## tkj25 (Dec 23, 2010)

there are no words. like really... really. that is some a-maz-ing hair right there. just beautiful.


----------



## kweenameena (Dec 23, 2010)

I just love your hair!! Wow
Reniece has a signature stamp on all of her styles. You can tell when she's done someone's hair. It's just gorgeous. She really is the best stylist I've ever been to.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 23, 2010)

my.goody.goodness!!!


that is just friggn AMAZING!!!!!!

Thanks for this, thanks so much!!


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Dec 23, 2010)

You and your hair are so gorgeous Mwedzi 

Props to Reniece, if I had a hair stylist I'd definitely want it to be her.

Natural hair is sooo amazing, and with your shrinkage, no one would ever guess that your hair was so long.

As someone else posted, this is one of the best reveals ever!!


----------



## bibs (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful hair!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm a big fan of your hair. Reniece is an incredible stylist. I wish she lived near me.


----------



## Eisani (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG  I just flatlined  _/\______________
Simply stunning!


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 23, 2010)

LAWD HAMMERCY!!!!! I think i just had an eyegasm! my gawd!


----------



## classychic1908 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow!! I'm such a huge fan of your hair!  It's so beautiful in all forms!!


----------



## lovelymissyoli (Dec 23, 2010)

She did a great job and the results of your years of hair care really shows!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, what a great post. Reniece certainly did a great job; your hair looks so good!


----------



## Etherealsmile (Dec 23, 2010)

I just had a hairgasm:trampolin. OMG your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## Pompous Blue (Dec 23, 2010)

My Lord! I am in awe!  Can't wait for the video.


----------



## Irresistible (Dec 23, 2010)

Very Beautiful Mwedzi,  Reniece's skills have always been off the hook!


----------



## NaturallyYours2 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am in awe of your hair.  It's beautiful!


----------



## MzLady78 (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG!!! Your hair looks absolutely amazing!!!  

Wooooooow.......


----------



## lala (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow what a transformation.  Your hair shrinks so, you'd never imagine that it'd be that long.  My hair is thick just like yours.  Gosh, when I get back to that length, watchout.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks so purtyyyy!!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gorgeous results Mwedzi! Been waiting in anticipation for these pics since I saw your post that Reniece did you hair.  Cant wait till I can finally get an appointment with her.


----------



## sylver2 (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG!! Im speechless Mwedzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
i didn't even read i was captivated by the pics.  So u were in the DMV area??
Reniece is awesome! Wow at your hair..Im freakin speeechless.  I never truly had a real desire to go back natural until this very moment.  love it.!!!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Then she put curls in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Petiteness (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow that is aLOT of gorgeous hair 
im speechless!!!!!!! I cant wait to see that video.


----------



## mkd (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## TRINITY05 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair is so beautiful I had to look again and again. Thaks so much for sharing.


----------



## empressri (Dec 23, 2010)

so im not the only one with my mouth open, drool hanging from it! omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ltown (Dec 23, 2010)

Thick and Beautiful!


----------



## Carisa (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful! beautiful! beautiful!


----------



## Babylilac (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow is all I got to say MwedziAwesome!!!!


----------



## Lita (Dec 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Then she put curls in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice & thick...I love it..Drool Worthy..Stunning & all good things...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 23, 2010)

wow she has skills straightening natural hair.i like the way she trims too. ♥


----------



## Lady_q_tee (Dec 23, 2010)

wow ... Amazing

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

sipp100 said:


> You are such a cutie, mwedzi! She did a good job on your hair.
> 
> How long do you think you'll keep it straight? Will you wait years to straighten again, or will you use heat more regularly?



Thank you:Blush2:  I don't know how often I will straighten.  I'm thinking of a couple times a year now?  Actually, I have been using heat, but I just get a floppy afro.  I'm going to try to straighten my hair myself again in a couple of months, but I got no skills. 



BostonMaria said:


> I'm driving and almost crashed my car!! Beautiful!!!!!!!!



Girl, I can't believe you're checking LHCF while driving.   Put that phone down and look at the road!

Thank you. 



Your Cheeziness said:


> Girl, you done made me cuss up in here!!
> 
> WTFlocka!!!!!!   OMFGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!



I'm making folks crash and cuss?!  I refuse to be held responsible for this. 

Thanks.



Ms Lala said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Your hair is lovely! Girl that shrinkage is no joke, my hair shrinks slightly less than yours.  It's fun shocking people w/how long it really is though.  I told you it would be around WL when straightened.  And your ends look so healthy. I can't wait to see the vids, will they be posted on your channel or hers?





Ms Lala said:


> IS this the same Reniece known for doing weaves in the DC area? If so I used to live there and may have to make a trip to visit family



Thank you.  I'm not sure where she will post the video.  Maybe on her site? Or YT?  I don't think I'll put it on my YT channel.  I usually try to stick to tutorials there.

Yep, it's the same Reniece.



Gibsongal said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!!! Your hair is absolutely bea-u-ti-ful. Reneice's skills are top notch. It seems as if she truly loves her job. Okay I have to go drool over those pics again.



Thank you.  She does.  You cannot believe how patient she is.



Allandra said:


> Yes, Reniece is awesome!  She did a good job.  Two of us will be 'starring' in her upcoming video.



Dueling bun drops.   Thanks.


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oooooooooohhhhhhh my Gosh. I had to stop hubby and show him this one. Girl, your hair is stunning. Wow.


----------



## ajargon02 (Dec 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> My hair was straightened for the first time since 2002!  A few months ago, Reniece contacted me and kindly offered me a service of my choice.  As I understand it, she wanted more opportunities to work with long natural hair.  I debated between an elaborate cornrow hair style and straightening, neither of which I can do myself, but decided to go with the straightening.  I'm so tenderheaded, in order to cornrow my head and have it not hurt, I think you'd have to semi-straighten it anyway. Last time I got my hair cornrowed (only because my arm was broken), I almost cried in the chair.  The time before that in 2000, I got my afro blown out and I did cry.
> 
> Anyway, I accepted her generous offer and warned her that my hair was very tightly coiled and I was very tender-headed.  The main reason I went natural was because I hated salons and never wanted to go back.  But she wasn't scared off, and I knew people raved about her, so I decided to give it a try.
> 
> ...



I am SOOOO glad you had a good experience and your hair is LUSCIOUS!!! WORK IT GIRL!


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 23, 2010)

Simply gorgeous!! Reniece did a wonderful job!!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

bride91501 said:


> ---------flatlined------------
> 
> I've been anticipating this thread, knew it was coming, but was in no way prepared for this. ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> ...



Aw, thank you.  The shrinkage is really amazing to me, too! 



Natirel Me ! said:


> *What Kind of Flat Iron did she use?*





leona2025 said:


> What conditioner, moisturizer, shampoo, and heat protectant did she use?



She used a FHI, I think it was the Runway.  She also has a smaller one for the roots, not sure if that one is also a FHI.

For heat protectant she used something called Nioxin.  Doesn't it sound like medicine?   Its smells a little like it, too.  But that might just be available to salons only, not for public purchase.  I think she recommended Joico somethingorother for protectant you can buy in the store.

For shampoo, conditioner, and moisturizer, she didn't use anything for this straightening because I washed, conditioned, and detangled myself.  I used Trader Joe's Nourish Spa shampoo and conditioner.  For deep treatments she recommends Aveda Damage Remedy Intensive Treatment, and I recommend that, too.  It really moisturizes and strengthens hair.  When she washed and conditioned my hair before, I think she used some type of KeraCare.  For natural hair that doesn't need to be kept straight, she like Qhemet Burdock Root and SheScentIt (coco something?)



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> The Divine Miss M!!!! The shrinkage is amazing  That's what my grass wants to be as it grows up.
> 
> Gorgeous hair both ways. I LOVE IT!!!! Isn't versatility awesome???



Thank you.  Yes, it is amazing to go from long to short.  Though it's honestly much easier for me to be short than it is to get long. 



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> /\________________/\_________________________
> 
> dayum chile....
> 
> ...



Thank you.   This was all for free.  I don't know if I can afford to let her continue to style my hair.  But I think I will try to go back a couple times a year if possible.



Austro-Afrikana said:


> WOW. I have NEVER seen 4b hair straightened so well. I have been longing for the day when I see your true length  BEAUTIFUL



Thank you.  She is amazing.  I have had my hair straightened really well before, maybe even this well (though she shaped it better than others, especially for pictures).  But I have never had anyone straighten my hair this well (1) with a flat iron instead of a pressing comb on actual fire and (2) without bringing me to near tears.  I can't believe she did it without hurting.



honeydrop215 said:


> I had to come out of lurkdom to applaud. BEAUTIFUL! And how lucky are you to get her to contact _you_ for an appointment and not the other way around .  I'm counting down to my own appointment now .



Thank you.  I _was_ lucky, right?!



wavezncurlz said:


> Wow! I knew you had a lot of hair but those pictures are amazing. Please update us on how you continue to style it. I'd also like to know if you'll do this more often.



Thank you.  I hope to do it more often than once every 8 years.  I didn't go for so long because I was terrified of the salon.  Well, also because I'm cheap.  But mostly because I was afraid of the pain.  I'm still afraid of any salon other than hers.




Spiffy said:


> There are no words to explain what a wonderful job she did. I love her work with all of her clients! This girl needs to bottle up her magic and sell it to some of these other salons (especially the black-owned salons) because she's on the money. I love it, just love it, there are no other words!



Thank you.  She is indeed talented.



~Sparklingflame~ said:


> I have ALWAYS loved your hair!!!
> 
> Did you make that sweater?



Thank you.   I did not make that.  It's a sweaterdress I got at Ross for $19.99. 



JayAnn0513 said:


> Whoa!!!!! That is beautiful!!!!!!!!! You are so pretty ( straight hair or not)!
> 
> She is awesome.



Thank you.


----------



## FearfullyMade (Dec 23, 2010)

.....Shutyomoufandquitplayinwitme!


----------



## nikki2229 (Dec 23, 2010)

Helping you get to your 200th post. LOL

I was so SPEECHLESS, I stared at my screen for a few minutes before I forced myself to scroll down and read every single comment.

You and your hair are beautiful!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

curlicarib said:


> This is a whole new level of GODDESS - both you and Reneice!
> 
> **sigh** when my hair grows up..........
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I don't have a skin care regi.  It's even less elaborate than my hair care regi.  Let's see. I wash my face with a towel and mild soap (like Trader Joe's oatmeal soap) once a day.  I might wipe with a wet cloth in the evening.  That's it. I do drink a lot of water.  The only thing that really messes up my skin is when I put oil on my hair and my hair touches my face.  It's a real shame, because I like putting oil on my hair.



pookaloo83 said:


> Now this is some hair Porn!!!! Beautiful!



Knew I could count on Pook for the gif.  Thank you.



ladybeesrch said:


> Daaamnnn!!! Your hair is gorgeous! I made my husband look at your shrinkage and he said the same thing I did! Lol! Plus your face is beautiful too! You seem so elegant!



Wow, elegant!  That's a first for me.  I'ma tell my mommy you said I was elegant! Thank you. 



TeeWhyAre said:


> mwewdzi... it's amazing! you look so gorgeous. you give hope to natural 4's! i love your hair natural styled and flat ironed...



Aw, thank you.



andromeda said:


> :lovedrool:  Wow, Reneice has skills.  I'm just as impressed with the results as I am with your account that she worked with you and with your hair instead of against it.
> 
> As usual your hair is gorgeous, thick and lush.  It looks so well-cared for - you can really tell it's an immaculate shape.  Love the curls, too!  I hope as you become more acclimated to it, you'll enjoy a variety of styles (and I wouldn't mind seeing photos of those styles, of course ).



Thank you.  I'm going to put photos of buns I do on the straight hair in my fotki.  I don't know what else to do with it.  It's lost the first-day-hair glow.  I think I will try a bantu knot out tonight, but I don't really know how to do it.  Guess I'll be watching some YT tutorials.



Nonie said:


> I almost knocked over my cup of coffee trying to get into this thread as fast as I could to behold what I knew would be a sight for sore eyes! And it was worth the rush because I was not disappointed:
> 
> *B E A U T I F U L !!!*



My favorite Nonie.  Thank  you.



Janet' said:


> I can only mirror what the other ladies have said, your hair is simply beautiful!!!   And even after the 1 inch cut you are closing in on WL!!!  I absolutely  the "V" shape!!! It gives your hair the added "umph"!!!



Thank you.  You know, I thought I wanted a blunt cut.  But now, I think I like a v or u better.  I think it might give my hair a bit more . . . dimension.



Shananyganz said:


> She did an awesome job---that goes without saying. My thing?? While I am totally aware of the "power" of shrinkage (as I fight that battle myself); I am TOTALLY FLOORED by that comparison pic!! FLOORED I TELL YOU!! Awesome job! Awesome Hair! Allat!
> 
> ~S~



Thank you.   The shrinkage is truly remarkable.  I like my hair shrunken, too, but it is a recipe for nightmarish tangles. 



Mrs. Verde said:


> mwewdzi - wow and wow!!!!
> 
> Way to come in here and shut down 2010.  Your hair is beautiful, girl to be a fly on the wall at your job today.  They are up in there acting straight fools today.  Has your family seen your hair, yet?
> 
> ...



Thank you!  Aw, they took it in stride.  But I did get compliments. 



Lute said:


> Wow.... So beautiful.
> 
> I have so many questions.. Especially about the detangling process. How did you guys go about that..
> 
> ...



Thank you.  My family has not seen my hair, and by the time they see me for Christmas, it won't be the same.  But I will send them the pictures tonight.

She is really meticulous with the detangling.  I mean, she went through my hair millimeter by millimeter using mostly just her hands!  It took like 5 hours!  I've never detangled that in-depth.  But it did help.  It takes me regularly 2 hours to detangle. *sigh* 



HappilyLiberal said:


> Girl... your hair...  I know you have difficulties with your hair sometimes...  but...



Thank you.  It's a love-hate relationship. *sigh*



halocj said:


> u kilt it with the hair pics!! You look younger with ur hair this way.



Thank you.  You know, when I saw the pictures, I thought the same thing.  I can't tell if it's because her camera's photo quality is better than my crappy camera, my hair is glossy and straight, I'm wearing a vibrant color, or because I have the right little bit of makeup on.  I think it might be a combination of all of them.  That's really interesting, because many say that you look younger with natural hair.



canadiangirly said:


> WOW! Your hair is so thick, beautiful, and  healthy. But I have to say that you are even more beautiful lol seriously you have a gorgeous face.



Aw, thank you. :Blush2:



1QTPie said:


> Beautiful.  You must really want me to put my hands in your hair Mwedzi.   You keep posting these delicious pictures.



Don't do it, I warn you, they'll get stuck! 

Thank you.


----------



## havilland (Dec 23, 2010)

your hair is beautiful!!!!  

love it love it love it!


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good Lawd!!!! Mwedzi, your hair is gorge!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kiki0130 said:


> Girl, you've been taking such good care of your hair and it really shows.  I know
> Reniece is an excellent stylist but even she wouldn't have been able to get such
> gorgeous results without your tlc.
> 
> Beautiful results, chica, just beautiful



Aw, thank you. I try!



LisaMar said:


> My first thoughts were...OMG!....just amazed at how beautiful your hair is...Reniece ROCKS!!!!  ...and would love to know the total amount of hours it took, from beginning to end, to get the end result



Thank you.  Hmm, I don't know how to answer that question.  Do you mean, how many hours did it take for that particular visit?  I went in with my hair detangled (well, as well as I can do it), washed, and lightly blow dried.  She straightened it in about . . . 2, 2 1/2 hours?  But she started working with my hair a little while ago, and I'm not sure what all those hours add up to.


kinchen said:


> Smart, Pretty and and a Awesome head of hair!!



That is so sweet, thank you!



Mona123 said:


> I know this is LHCF politically incorrect, but NO BUNS!  The world needs to see this gorgeous hair!



  I don't know what to do with it!  It doesn't quite look like this anymore.  Am I supposed to do something with it at night other than put it in a bun?  I don't know how to do anything with straight hair anymore.  I will probably wear it down for Christmas at least.  Maybe tomorrow, too!



sunnieb said:


> Best.  Reveal.  Thread.  Ever.
> 
> 'tis all!



Wow, thank you!



Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Sucks teef  "ewwwwwww, I hate choooooooo"
> 
> girl your hair is nothing less than amazing



*rolls eyes* I love you too! Thank you.



Maracujá said:


> Mwedzi, I am speechless! Your hair looks extremely beautiful, where is Reniece located?



Thank you.  She is in a Maryland suburb.  You can find her page by googling her name.  She's awesome!



SweetTea said:


> So now I have to know...is Reniece actually a hair dresser or just a LHCF member who helps other members out? Because if she has a shop and is near me, I need to pay her a visit.



If you're in the DMV, she is near you.  It is hard to get an appt, though.  She is in demand, and now I see why.



danysedai said:


> That woman is a genius at straightening!! I had to pm Allandra about her hair when she had hers straightened, all of her clients have the same gorgeous hair when straight.
> 
> 
> off to read this thread...



Thank you. Yeah, all the heads she does look very similar.  Perfectionist!



ajoyfuljoy said:


> I'm so glad you did this Mwedzi!!!



Thank you!  I'm happy, too. 



MsKibibi said:


> She is a professional stylist and her salon is located in Rockville, MD (DC Metro area).  Her website is Reniece - Weave Specialist.  Her waiting list is SICK but the level of service and professionalism is unparalleled.  I've been her client since 2004 and even though I no longer live in DC, I still fly, drive or take the train to see her every 3 months for my relaxer.  She also flew in to style my and my mom's hair for my wedding.



Wow, lucky you!



kweenameena said:


> I just love your hair!! Wow
> Reniece has a signature stamp on all of her styles. You can tell when she's done someone's hair. It's just gorgeous. She really is the best stylist I've ever been to.



Thank you. Everyone who's been sings her praises.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Dec 23, 2010)

Very beautiful. LOVE the curls!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 23, 2010)

#200    And these are the types of threads that I LOVE!!!! Aren't the LHCF ladies the best?!!!!

And your hair is seriously absolutely LOVELY!!!!


----------



## Toy (Dec 23, 2010)

Just Beautiful and Thick she did a great job.


----------



## soon2bsl (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG....wow!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! She did a phenomenal job and you have a beautiful hair!!!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 23, 2010)

sylver2 said:


> OMG!! Im speechless Mwedzi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> i didn't even read i was captivated by the pics.  So u were in the DMV area??
> Reniece is awesome! Wow at your hair..Im freakin speeechless.  I never truly had a real desire to go back natural until this very moment.  love it.!!!



Thank you.  Yeah, I've moved out here now.  Got a job out this way.  

Your hair is already lovely as is!



SUNSHINE BABY said:


> Updates like this needs to be quoted over and over again when posting. Mwedzi, always loved your hair and waited patiently for a length shot but when i opened this thread i expected nothing like this, u had me cussing words not written in the bible. Reneice(hope i spelt it correct) one word to descibe your hands and talent *GIFTED!!* I've heard other ladies comment on your work and i can tell that it would definately be a priviledge to have her you do my hair. I've read the entire thread and i'm smiling all over. Did i saw your hair looks lovely, *VERY LOVELY!!*
> 
> ETA, don't know how my mind got there but i started thinking how your spouse face must have lit up when he saw the beauty of God's handy works through you and Reniece



Thank you!  She is really talented and loves what she does.

No spouse for me yet, though!


----------



## phyl73 (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG!  I've been waiting for you to straigthen your hair.  It's just beyond words.  I'm so oin lovwe with your hair!  I want mine to be like yours when it grows up.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 23, 2010)

OMGosh!!!, just beautiful.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Dec 23, 2010)

GOOD GRIEF GIRL!!!!!!! 
 She did an awesome job! You and your hair are beautiful! 



 GIFSoup


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Dec 23, 2010)

Mwedzi- your hair is breath taking beautiful.  I am at a lost for words on the comparison pictures. You are my hair role model. Continue to grow and may Reneice continue to stay on top of her talent.  She is an awesome stylist.  And to think I use to live in Prince George County! I might have to fly on up and get in her chair.


----------



## mscocoface (Dec 23, 2010)

It looks radiant and very healthy.  Good representation for us tightly coiled ladies!


----------



## Almaz (Dec 23, 2010)

All I can say is wonderful and I also might add

Shrinkage is a big ******


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair is really pretty.... so is Allandra's!


----------



## Leesh (Dec 23, 2010)

You are adorable! Just adorable! You have the cutest face! And Your hair Lady, You already know, BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLL!


----------



## MiWay (Dec 23, 2010)

AB-SOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!  I love it!!!  I can't stop looking at your hair.


----------



## camilla (Dec 23, 2010)

OMG  i love it  natural OR straight :wow:


----------



## kblc06 (Dec 23, 2010)

GAWD DAMN MWEDZI!!!!  . I don't have the words for how gorgeous your hair is!!!!! OMG!


----------



## dlove (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing and just WOW...  You should have seen me...if anyone has seen Madea's newest play - One Big Happy Family, I was mimicking the hand motion the "slow" boy was doing before he got to color in his sponge bob coloring book-- YEAHHHH!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 23, 2010)

I wasn't sold on the Reniece being the best stylist that ever lived..and rarely saw her do anything above and beyond what any other competent stylist has done...

But now I change that opinion.. 
It's awesome... 

You and your hair absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kizzylonghair (Dec 23, 2010)

Can someone please pick up my jaw from off the floor!!


----------



## ms-gg (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful hair as always Dr. Mwedzi


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 23, 2010)

Mwedzi it looks fantastic! And, you are just glowing !! Truly drool-worthy hair (straight or in it's natural state).


----------



## bellatiamarie (Dec 23, 2010)

oh my goodness, oh my goodness! so pretty!


----------



## Wildchild453 (Dec 23, 2010)

Your hair looks great!


----------



## Rei (Dec 23, 2010)

*o* seriously, your hair is amazing. I love it. And just when I resigned myself to no more straightening


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am truly shocked and wish she lived near Florida ,Georgia or south Carolina-I would run to her to straighten my hair-all I can say is...WOWZERs-she has serious skills and you are a beauty!


----------



## Hairlosophy (Dec 23, 2010)

All I have to say is WOW! Your hair is beautiful! I'm not sure who reniece is, but she did a heck of a job...WOW!


----------



## beauti (Dec 23, 2010)

*need i say more? absolutely stunning! i'm still in awe! and you are so pretty!*


----------



## PittiPat (Dec 23, 2010)

Just WOW!!!!!


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Dec 23, 2010)

Good lord, your hair is DELISH!!

The difference between your straightened hair and your unstraightened hair is crazy--the shrinkage...


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Dec 23, 2010)

ooh girl, you have a gorgeous head of hair and kudos to Reneice!
Wowzer!!!


----------



## keepithealthy (Dec 23, 2010)

You hide a lot of hair in there! 


Your hair looks lovely!!


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Dec 23, 2010)

I knew this was gonna be hair porn! Lol! Fabulous dear!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 23, 2010)

you are beautiful... shrinkage, straight, and all!


----------



## SilkySwag (Dec 23, 2010)

She did an awesome job!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 23, 2010)

After stalking these pictures for the millionth time today, I have decided that I am not going to straighten my hair again until December 2011.  

I know this this as already been said, but Dr. Mwedzi your hair is an inspiration.  It is a shame that all nappy/tightly coiled/kinky (pick whichever term you prefer) girls can not see these pictures.  I wish every little girl who has been called nappy headed or thought a towel on her head was the only way she could have long hair, could see these pictures.  They would know that they can have hair cascading down their backs, too.

Let this be a lesson to all of us. How many of us are willing to go years with minimal or no heat for this hair?  If you take care of your hair YOU CAN have the hair that you want.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 23, 2010)

Stalking these pictures again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 23, 2010)

*I love it. So beautiful, thick and healthy. Mwedzi, you are a walking advertisement for the benefits of healthy, natural hair care.*


----------



## africanqueen456 (Dec 23, 2010)

wow...Your shrinkage is amazing..


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 23, 2010)

There are no words that can describe this amazingness.....:wow:


----------



## Jasmataz (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful results!!! So think and healthy. I'm blessed to have Reniece as my stylist as well.


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 23, 2010)

Your pics made me smile.Just beautiful.Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## casey3035 (Dec 23, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> Then she put curls in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When will the video be available???


----------



## hannan (Dec 23, 2010)

The shrinkage blows my mind.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 23, 2010)

Tears literally sprang to my eyes!!!!

:wow: it looks absolutely stunning so thick full and gorgeous!! I remeber all the threads you mentioned your struggle with having anyone do your hair because you're so tenderheaded I'm so happy for you that you have a stylist that you can trust. Thats awesome.

You have such beautiful thick healthy hair. Its just gorgeous beyond words.

Reniece did a mind-blowing job


----------



## Bella02 (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW-- I'm Speechless.  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 23, 2010)

Mwedzi, you must be really loved cuz I just had to scroll down like a page in a half just to get past your "thanks."   Your hair is beautiful!  The trim looks really good.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 23, 2010)

I have the FHI Runway but my results are nowhere near this fabulous!!
Your shrinkage is just mind blowing!!!

I have been reading about Nioxin Thermal Bliss heat protectant for a while, since watching this youtuber - YouTube - How to Blow Dry with A Comb Attachment

Now that I know Reniece uses it, I am buying it this week!!!




mwedzi said:


> She used a FHI, I think it was the Runway.  She also has a smaller one for the roots, not sure if that one is also a FHI.
> 
> For heat protectant she used something called Nioxin.  Doesn't it sound like medicine?   Its smells a little like it, too.  But that might just be available to salons only, not for public purchase.  I think she recommended Joico somethingorother for protectant you can buy in the store.
> 
> ...


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh

My


GOSHNESS!!!!


Your hair is divine!!!!!!!!!!!! I died and was reborn... wow. You have my dream hair. I thought my shrinkage was impressive but you..you my dear took the cake. WOW. she did an excellent job styling you. I'm so glad she didn't hurt the baby..LOL! 5 stars


----------



## Ladyinred (Dec 23, 2010)

Love it. Gorgeous, healthy hair.


----------



## Lola Laughs (Dec 23, 2010)

Words fail   Just lovely!  The world needs more stylists like Reniece, really.


----------



## wheezy807 (Dec 23, 2010)

I wanna know where's the video, too?!


----------



## Blessed2bless (Dec 23, 2010)

BEautiful! I had to show everyone this thread! My favorite thread of the year!


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 23, 2010)

wooow gorgeous....love it. and that shrinkage


----------



## Hysi (Dec 24, 2010)

Your hair is beaudiculous!♥ Really, thank you for sharing. Big ups to Reneice♥


----------



## TdotGirl (Dec 24, 2010)

I just showed my sisters this thread and they said OH WOW! I echo the same thing. Just gawgeous!


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Dec 24, 2010)

I didn't know she straightened...I thought she just did weaves. I want to go! Your hair looks gorgeous. I've been in braids for almost two years and I need a change. Darn her waiting list!


----------



## MrsMe (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG!! I am still stuck on the pictures!  You have the most beautiful hair I have ever seen!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG you just gave me a heart attack


----------



## Junebug D (Dec 24, 2010)

Wowzers! Fantabulous hair! She did a great job!


----------



## mostamaziing (Dec 24, 2010)

mwedzi said:


> And check out the comparison between my MBL shrunken and my MBL straightened hair!



                                 

*how is that possible???!!!! im staring at it jaw dropped still in shock!!!     ***

im amazed  your hair is to DIE for


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 24, 2010)

Gorgeous hair! She did a great job!!!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh my gosh, OMG, OMG......OMG!!!!!! WOW, your hair is the business, WOW!
How long did it last? I am green with envy....this is true inspiration.
Reniece can do some hair!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 24, 2010)

I cant get over the shrinkage Just simply amazing!!!!!


----------



## RadiantBeauty (Dec 24, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## NaturalBoss (Dec 24, 2010)

Your hair is ridiculous!!!


----------



## locabouthair (Dec 24, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! Just gorgeous!

I like your sweater too.


----------



## ~marti26. (Dec 24, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful! I always look forward to your posts because my oldest DD had hair EXACTLY like yours. I am blown away. When I saw the title I knew your hair was going to reach the floor. Lol.


----------



## indigoCniqy (Dec 24, 2010)

Woweee!  Thats all I can say... stunning!


----------



## Urban (Dec 24, 2010)

The most beautiful head of hair on this site. Period!!!


----------



## LayneJ (Dec 24, 2010)

Mwedzi, your hair looks beautiful! 

Reniece did a fabulous job! I'm so glad that you are pleased with the results.


----------



## Amethyst85 (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW!!! Your hair is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Pooks (Dec 24, 2010)

Your hair has earned e-hairworld celeb status, and it's totally deserved.  

Mrs Verde summed up my thoughts, you rep hard for the tightly coiled naturals.  

Reniece's waiting list is about to triple, lol!!


----------



## LiberianGirl (Dec 24, 2010)

You and your hair are so beautiful Mwedzi. I emailed the thread link to my sister to show my 6 year old niece. She has your hair texture and this will definitely get her excited about her natural hair. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## isioma85 (Dec 24, 2010)

omg your hair is so beautiful


----------



## Itllbeokbaby (Dec 24, 2010)

oh my gosh! beautiful!


----------



## Uniqzoe (Dec 24, 2010)

Amazing head of hair!!!!! Reniece is officially the Oprah of hairstylist, everyone wants to sit in her chair!!!


----------



## jennboo (Dec 24, 2010)

And THIS is why nothing compares to natural hair. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

...Still going strong!


----------



## Ms Lala (Dec 24, 2010)

I am officially a stalker.  I have viewed this thread atleast 5 times.


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> I am officially a stalker.  I have viewed this thread atleast 5 times.



Try 5 times on the hour every hour


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 24, 2010)

Good LAWD at all that hurr!  You have come a long way and you did it on your own terms.   And your hair looks fabulous!


----------



## doll-baby (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you for this fabulous hair porn, I got my fix for the day !


----------



## givemecurls (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh my...absolutely love your hair! And your gif had me cracking up LOL


----------



## SND411 (Dec 24, 2010)

So can we now put down all of those "Can 4a/4b hair grow?" threads?

She's repping hard for the 4s!


----------



## AngelDoll (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## nissi (Dec 24, 2010)

And check out the comparison between my MBL shrunken and my MBL straightened hair!






Look how beautiful our hair can be -- natural or straightened! I have many tightly coiled friends at church that I always refer to you! Wait till they see this! They are going to fall out on the floor!  Gorgeous! (and you are so pretty too!) Best thread, best hair!


----------



## Mrs. Verde (Dec 24, 2010)

nissi said:


> Look how beautiful our hair can be -- natural or straightened! I have many tightly coiled friends at church that I always refer to you! Wait till they see this! They are going to fall out on the floor!  Gorgeous! (and you are so pretty too!) Best thread, best hair!



Girl ya'll be talking about the hair board at church?


----------



## onemoretry (Dec 24, 2010)

I Love it!


----------



## ilah (Dec 24, 2010)

........................................................................................Hu?  I'm sorry what?





My bad - I was stunned for a day or so LOL!
Beautiful results!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh my!!! 

it's beautiful!!!!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Dec 24, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful!  She did a very nice job.


----------



## beebstt (Dec 24, 2010)

you and your hair look amazing! i wish i had reniece on hand to straighten my hair like that!


----------



## Sosoothing (Dec 24, 2010)

I knew exactly what I would find before I clicked on this thread .
I pay attention to your hair especially because I have been seriously considering going natural for a long time now. 
Simply beautiful and healthy looking hair.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Dec 24, 2010)

ooooooooweeeeeeee!  That's some beautiful hair!


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Dec 24, 2010)

Whew child, your hair is to die for!!!


----------



## msmarc1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Simply gorgeous!! She did a wonderful job!


----------



## nissi (Dec 24, 2010)

Mrs. Verde said:


> Girl ya'll be talking about the hair board at church?



 Well not exactly, of course the Word says that long hair is a woman's glory, so it's a given that with black women, hair always comes up in discussion, somehow, someway! Especially the folks at my church who are extremely hair conscious! I bkt'd one of them for her birthday (and she loooooves it!), but it's mainly the naturals who approach me for help or to talk shop!  ETA: of course they have to approach me first cuz errbody don't get it.  Still, I see quite a few putting certain practices into place...  HHG!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 24, 2010)

OMFG AND WTF!?!?!  ....shoot man, I cant even comment 

ETA: OK i can now gather my thoughts. your hair looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL. seriously 

I know this was prob already asked but how often are u going to straigten? every 6 months?


----------



## exubah (Dec 24, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!!  You and your hair!!!  Just beautiful!!......obviously my vocabulary is sorely lacking in situations like this!


----------



## sky035 (Dec 24, 2010)

You put so much care into your hair!!! Wow, wow, wow is all I can say. You are an inspiration for me .


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG. your hair is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## beana (Dec 24, 2010)

I LOVE your hair, its beautiful and you're pretty too! As a fellow type 4, your hair is such an inspiration!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 24, 2010)

You and your hair are both GORGEOUS!!!love:love:

Your hair never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## lovelyone80 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am so in love with your hair. You betta work!


----------



## CocoaPebbles (Dec 24, 2010)

Ms. Mwezdi!!!!  Thank you sooo much for posting this.  I have 4B natural hair, and this thread totally just saved me from relaxing.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 24, 2010)

I keep saying it, I love the texture of your hair. Your hair is breathtaking.

Imma be a hyprocrite for 47 seconds (because I always tell people to embrace their own hair) and say, that if I could choose me some hair, I would choose your hair texture and your length. I'm going to stalk Reniece's shop because nothing but stunningly beautiful heads of hair leave that place. Dang...just beautiful.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 24, 2010)

Well what da? Okay, I mean like WOW! Geesh girl mwedzi, I had no clue you all that   Oooops! Can't seem to get the words out right. Ahh, forget it, I'm stunned, just stunned. In a great way of course.

Go Reneice! Good job girlie!


----------



## acapnleo (Dec 24, 2010)

WOW!!!!! WOW!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Aalize (Dec 24, 2010)

Beautiful hair.........


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 24, 2010)

Just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 24, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous and so healthy.   

Reniece is such a blessing.  Her mom is just as nice.  I met them both a few years ago when Reniece celebrated her first year in business.   They are all very down to earth people.   :Rose:


----------



## krissyprissy (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow! Wow! Wow! That Renience has got some skills!


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 24, 2010)

Mwedzi you have some gorgeous healthy hair! A true inspiration!


----------



## SleepyJean (Dec 24, 2010)

Mwedzi, you and your hair look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dr.j (Dec 24, 2010)

Gorgeous!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Candy828 (Dec 24, 2010)

You give a new definition to the "Shock and Aw" effect! BAM!!!! I have reviewed this thread at least three or four times already..... I need to use this as a flash card to the "North Koreans"...... can you say "SHUT UP".....

Beautiful!!!! Keep growing......


----------



## cocomama (Dec 25, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ingenious_mind (Dec 25, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nya33 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow Mwedzi, your hiar is beautiful! 
Such an inspiration!


----------



## dafnie (Dec 25, 2010)

somebody pick up my jaw. WOW. she did an amazing job. look at that SHRINKAGE?!?!


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 25, 2010)

damn! Wow! ...... thats all i can muster rite now!


----------



## MrsHouston (Dec 25, 2010)

Girl, this is one of the coolest hair stories ever since I've been a member of this site back in 2006.  YOUR HAIR ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel you on the tender-headed...I'm the same and much of the reason I do my own hair too.


----------



## Adaoba2012 (Dec 25, 2010)

OMGGGGG Mwedzi your hair is amazing! I had to call my younger brother in the room to look at the shrunken vs straightened look and he was confused  Your hair looks absolutely beautiful! I need to get an appointment with Reniece some how sheesh! Beautiful!


----------



## Carisa (Dec 25, 2010)

Girl this hair is so gorgeous I had to come see it again! This post has brought all type of lurkers out lol!


----------



## Lynnerie (Dec 25, 2010)

I almost passed out and my I showed my brother and he said your hair is amazing! Gurl you are gorgeous and so is that hair! I'm so glad you let Reniece do your hair because this is an inspiration for me. I was contemplating on relaxing this year but now I know I can hang in there. Thank you sooo much for sharing. Happy Holidays!


----------



## My Friend (Dec 25, 2010)

Here I am again. I so wish this thread was posted a month ago when I ....I ...I 
 TERLAXED my hair  why..why..why

BC see you soon


----------



## EleganceUnleashed (Dec 25, 2010)

*ABSOLUTELY, POSITIVELY, STUNNING!!!!! *:wow:

Thanks for representing us 4a/b naturals!!!
 You are truly and inspiration!


----------



## FindingMe (Dec 25, 2010)

this is just too much for words. really.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## mstk (Dec 25, 2010)

All of that hair...  It looks great, and it's good that she was able to straighten it without hurting you.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG How Did I miss this thread, Mwedzi Your hair and you are BEAUTIFUL OMG, Your hair is always amazing so I would expect nothing less.  


mwedzi said:


> Then she put curls in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 25, 2010)

:wow: OMG 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Dec 25, 2010)

SIMPLY GORGEOUS!


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 25, 2010)

You hair is UNBELIEVABLE!!! OMG!!! I can't wait for my hair to look like that!! 
I'm just in awe! :kneel:


----------



## TLC1020 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow.... Awesome job


----------



## cocoagirl (Dec 25, 2010)

very nice hon!


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 25, 2010)

WOW!!!! THAT is all I can say.....


----------



## so so chic (Dec 25, 2010)

Gorgeous!  Your hair is the bomb!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Dec 26, 2010)

Wowzers!! that is some insanely beautiful hair you have!!! I love the sheen!!! Heck everything is perect!!! 
Wow... just speechless!!!


----------



## shae101s (Dec 26, 2010)

Mwedzi!! OMg...I have never seen it get that straight..and what a beautifully pleasant surprise..I love it!! AND goodness..shrinkage can fool anybody boy..Renice did a FABULOUS job!!


----------



## freecurl (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, such an inspiration!!! So thick and luscious.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 26, 2010)

Good Gawd Almighty, that's some beautiful hair! If anyone else was in the salon I'm sure they looked like this:


----------



## Sade (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful hair! Truly inspirational. I love love Reniece. I have been going to her since 2005 and I couldn't ask for a better stylist through out all my setbacks and attaining my goals she has being there. I am transitioning right now can't wait till my hair is like yours!


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 26, 2010)

Mwedzi, thanks for sharing this.  I echo the sentiments of an earlier poster - your pictures need to be shared and made accessible for so many.  

Our little girls CAN have beautiful, kinky hair and long luxurious hair and everything in between.  Mothers need to be educated and so do our beautiful daughters...

My daughter's hair elicits similar responses.  For years I hadn't straightened her hair, and when I did, it was mbl, teetering on waist length - (it's now waist length).  When we are out, she gets so many hands in her hair, and compliments, it's unreal.

And for anyone struggling with their natural hair, hang in there, you'll reach your goals, too.

Thanks again, Mwedzi.


----------



## Loveygram (Dec 26, 2010)

Congratulations! 

Everytime I look at your beautiful pictures, Fairytale/Disney Princess comes to mind. 

Absolutely gorgeous hair, however you style it. Thank you for sharing.

Blessings


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes I'm still stalking this thread as many of you.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 26, 2010)

I had to come back to the thread to take another look and


----------



## softblackcotton (Dec 26, 2010)

4B IN THE MUTHA****ing house! This should stop all those "Does 4b hair grow slower or grow long?" threads.


----------



## Morenita (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW!! It's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## TeeWhyAre (Dec 26, 2010)

i know the year ain't up yet, but i'd like to nominate this for thread of the year in the hair forum.


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW! Reniece did a great job!

Those pics are truly epic!


----------



## Mom23 (Dec 26, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful!!!


----------



## SVT (Dec 26, 2010)

Good lord, the thanks on that first post is blinding  and well deserved!


----------



## brucebettye (Dec 26, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful.  She did an excellent job.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 26, 2010)

We have to give this Best of 2010!


----------



## MissJ (Dec 26, 2010)

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## serene (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow. Amazing results!  Your hair is beautiful in any state.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Dec 26, 2010)

WOW your hair is amazing she did an excellent job and I love the comparison shot


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Dec 26, 2010)

I have an appointment on Jan. 4th for a consultation! 

I spoke to her on the phone and she sounds really nice. I REALLY am excited to go there.


----------



## leleepop (Dec 26, 2010)

Great Job and beautiful hair!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Dec 26, 2010)

Your hair looks amazing she did a great job. and OMG I have never seen so many "Thanks" on one post ever.


----------



## nkb115 (Dec 26, 2010)

Your hair is beautiful and it looks AMAZING!!!!!! I can't wait till my hair gets to that length.


----------



## mariofmagdal (Dec 26, 2010)

Beautiful ;0)


----------



## KurlyNinja (Dec 26, 2010)

I've never in my life been so happy to transition! Your hair is AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## MA2010 (Dec 26, 2010)

mwedzi I have no words. I'm floored. Your hair is just...........no words.


----------



## poookie (Dec 27, 2010)

This thread gives me LIFE!!! mwedzi you are my hair hero!


----------



## awhyley (Dec 27, 2010)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> Your hair looks amazing she did a great job. and *OMG I have never seen so many "Thanks" on one post ever.*



Me either!!!   But I can see why.  Mwedzi your hair has always been droolworthy, but WOW  
Whoever says that our hair can't grow should get  and


----------



## anon123 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for the love.  I didn't expect all this! 



BillsBackerz67 said:


> OMFG AND WTF!?!?!  ....shoot man, I cant even comment
> 
> ETA: OK i can now gather my thoughts. your hair looks absolutely BEAUTIFUL. seriously
> 
> I know this was prob already asked but how often are u going to straigten? every 6 months?



Thank you.  I don't know, but every 6 months sounds good, depending on her availability.  I'm still too scared to go to anyone else.  I want her to do the trimming, too, because I clearly don't know what I am doing.



Carisa said:


> Girl this hair is so gorgeous I had to come see it again! This post has brought all type of lurkers out lol!



Thank you! And hasn't it?  I haven't seen some of y'all for a long while!



Lynnerie said:


> I almost passed out and my I showed my brother and he said your hair is amazing! Gurl you are gorgeous and so is that hair! I'm so glad you let Reniece do your hair because this is an inspiration for me. I was contemplating on relaxing this year but now I know I can hang in there. Thank you sooo much for sharing. Happy Holidays!



Aw, thank you.  Please do what is best for you and your lifestyle! 



My Friend said:


> Here I am again. I so wish this thread was posted a month ago when I ....I ...I
> TERLAXED my hair  why..why..why
> 
> BC see you soon



Thank you!  Are you having any problems with your texlaxed hair?  If not, no need to BC.  I sometimes think of texlaxing myself.



Sade said:


> Beautiful hair! Truly inspirational. I love love Reniece. I have been going to her since 2005 and I couldn't ask for a better stylist through out all my setbacks and attaining my goals she has being there. I am transitioning right now can't wait till my hair is like yours!



Thank you.  I recognized that pink wall instantly   Your hair looks pretty.



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Mwedzi, thanks for sharing this.  I echo the sentiments of an earlier poster - your pictures need to be shared and made accessible for so many.
> 
> Our little girls CAN have beautiful, kinky hair and long luxurious hair and everything in between.  Mothers need to be educated and so do our beautiful daughters...
> 
> ...



Thank you.  Do you have any pictures of your daughter's hair.  Do you or your daughter feel . . . a certain way if she gets so much more praise for her straight hair?



SVT said:


> Good lord, the thanks on that first post is blinding  and well deserved!



Thank you. Sometimes I'm still amazed at hair boarders' response to my hair.  My hair had been completely and totally average my entire life and then I found the hair boards and now it's fabulous!



serene said:


> Wow. Amazing results!  Your hair is beautiful in any state.



Thank you.  I really appreciate these lovely comments.



prettyfaceANB said:


> I have an appointment on Jan. 4th for a consultation!
> 
> I spoke to her on the phone and she sounds really nice. I REALLY am excited to go there.



Lucky you.  I'm sure you'll be very happy with her work.  She _is_ really nice.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, Dr. M, she gets a lot of comments in either state, actually.  

If it's in a puff, it's HUGE, if i just blow it out, it's HUGE n *fluffy*, so - we are kinda used to it.  I think we receive more dramatic responses when it's straight and super-glossy. 

But - at our home we teach acceptance - and we've taught our daughter to love her hair in ALL it's states, so she's perfectly happy to wear her kinky/curly puffs.  Sometimes, she doesn't even want it flatironed.  She tells me, "Mom, I love my puff puffs - it's so big and it bounces, too!!"  Lol.  She isn't moved by the praise, so it's a nice balance.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr. M~
Here's a link to the thread of Br*nze Jr.'s "First Day of School" hair.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ch...anna-c-br*nzeb*mbsh~ll-jrs-hair-come-***.html

When I can, i'll post a link to her un-straightened hair ~  her hair will shrink to 3 inches if left alone, lol --- then stretch to 30!!  Miracles, I tell ya...


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 28, 2010)

Awesome, and thanks mwedzi for answering everyones questions (so I don't have to re-ask!).  Was the smaller flat iron Reniece used also a FHI- and what was it used for (your roots?)?  Did Reniece use the comb chase method to get it this straight??  The nioxin heat protector u mentioned is water based-- didn't it cause reversion??  I'm familiar with that line of products b/c nioxins focus is on stimulating hair growth (kinda like upscale rogaine).  They use peppermint oil in most products and have a medicine-sweet/delicious smell.  I have used their shampoo/cond for years.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Thank you, Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll, for those photos of your daughter's beautiful hair! 




virtuenow said:


> Awesome, and thanks mwedzi for answering everyones questions (so I don't have to re-ask!).  Was the smaller flat iron Reniece used also a FHI- and what was it used for (your roots?)?  Did Reniece use the comb chase method to get it this straight??  The nioxin heat protector u mentioned is water based-- didn't it cause reversion??  I'm familiar with that line of products b/c nioxins focus is on stimulating hair growth (kinda like upscale rogaine).  They use peppermint oil in most products and have a medicine-sweet/delicious smell.  I have used their shampoo/cond for years.



 I don't know what the smaller flat iron was.  I think she did use the comb chase method.  I couldn't see, really.  I wasn't facing the mirror.  The nioxin she said was meant to be used on dry hair unlike the others she recommended which are meant to be used on wet hair.  So I presume that this heat protectant was meant to not cause reversion.  It was a light mist, like afro sheen  but a little heavier.  I don't think it could have done anything for hair growth since it wasn't applied to my scalp.  Maybe they have more than one type.


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 28, 2010)

How in the world did I miss this thread???

You know you set a RECORD for the thanks button, right?

Man, this thread should be a STICKY for what healthy hair care can do for you!!  Your hair is gorgeous, natural and straightened...I love it.  Great job!  

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 28, 2010)

Length check:






Thank you, Reniece! 






And check out the comparison between my MBL shrunken and my MBL straightened hair!





If I'm lucky, I'll get a little video clip from her, too.[/QUOTE]



mwedzi said:


> Then she put curls in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smwrigh3 (Dec 29, 2010)

ugh...I have been in here a million times!!! I cant stop!


----------



## SelahOco (Dec 29, 2010)

So beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you washed it yet? Let us know how it feels after your first wash. Mine always feels different after getting it straightened.


----------



## cupcakes (Dec 29, 2010)

wow your hair is Beautiful


----------



## msbettyboop (Dec 29, 2010)

1    I was soooooooo happy to see this thread. I think I have your hair type and even though I’ve kept on with transitioning, I’ve been a little frightened thinking of how I will manage it when I’m fully natural but after seeing all your spectacular hair, both natural and straightened, I am ready for my natural hair and I can’t wait. Thanks mwedzi!!!


----------



## orangepeel (Dec 29, 2010)

I think it is strange I love your hair. erplexed I shouldn't but I do. It is looks so beautiful and you have done such a great job with it.

Thank you so much for sharing this with everyone.


----------



## Vshanell (Dec 29, 2010)

Good Lord mwedzi.....gorgeous!!!!  

I always admire your hair.


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 29, 2010)

See what happens when you leave town for Christmas vacation?! You miss epic threads like this one.

Mwedzi ... I simply bow down to your hair. It is gorgeous and inspirational beyond words. :notworthy


----------



## petitmaui (Dec 29, 2010)

amazing work and gorgeous hair!


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Dec 29, 2010)

Just when I was ready to let it go..Its threads like this that make me want to keep my subscription...
Gorgeous Hair


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 29, 2010)

Geez Louise!!!!! Lovely Hair!


----------



## janeemat (Dec 29, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## Stepiphanie (Dec 29, 2010)

Amazing!!! You are a hair goddess!  :notworthy


----------



## NikkiGirl (Dec 29, 2010)

Your hair is beyond beautiful. I love it. STUNNING!!!!


----------



## ImanAdero (Dec 29, 2010)

MY GOD!

I love shrinkage... I think our hair naturally is so amazing with what it can do...

You can have short hair or you can have amazingly long hair depending on what you want to do...

AMAZING!


----------



## NuBraveHeart (Dec 29, 2010)

.........................................................................







that's all i got.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm back for a second look and oh my gosh, So Beautiful!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Dec 30, 2010)

I can't believe that I missed this thread. Dr. Mwedzi... all I can say is that not only are you and your hair beautiful, but also, I genuinely feel a deep sense of pride when I see these pictures. As someone else so rightly stated, there's no way that Reniece could have done what she did if she didn't have such healthy hair to work with. What inspires me the most is that you took care of your hair through the rigors of graduate school and moves to different countries, plus any number of events that life itself tends to throw our way. This serves as a very strong sign to me that there's no excuse. I am saying what others have already said: your hair is beautiful, marvelous, stupendous, impressive - words fail me! And the best part is that any one of us can look at this and know that we can achieve what you've achieved - even us 4B girls - if we're willing to take care of our hair.  

This is truly awesome.  Thank you so very much for blessing us with these pictures. They are a harsh rebuke to every lie that any Black girl has grown up believing about the "limitations" of our hair. There are no limits to what we can do.


----------



## Netta1 (Dec 30, 2010)

WOW! WOW! WOW! Whatever you are doing to your hair KEEP it up! It looks FANTASTIC! AMAZING BEAUTIFUL BLACK KINKY FULL HAIR.


----------



## FeelinIt (Dec 30, 2010)

See and I just permed my TWA because I was sick of the dry natural I had.  I will be transitioning once again using braids and weaves to get to this goal.  No matter how much I get tired of my natural hair, I always come back.  Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## afrofaithful (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG!!! your hair is absolutely stunning! u need to cut it off and send it to me!!! LOL j/k  Do u think you could post the number or maybe pm it to me? I've been looking for someone trustworthy to do my hair in the DMV area! I just recently moved here (kind of)...

Thanks!


----------



## tetbelle (Dec 30, 2010)

What an inspiration for healthy natural hair.  Thank you for this post.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Dec 30, 2010)

Girl your hair looks amazing both in its natural and straighten state.

Kudos to Reniece, she did a great job............hopefully when i am ready to get my hair straighten  in the next year or so, i can find someone with that much skill.


----------



## anon123 (Dec 30, 2010)

wavezncurlz said:


> Have you washed it yet? Let us know how it feels after your first wash. Mine always feels different after getting it straightened.



I washed it yesterday.  It feels great!  Better than usual, actually, because I deep conditioned with heat after washing.  Also because straightening really lined my strands up with each other, so the overall feel is smoother than my normal spider-webby thing.  Complete reversion.  I lightly blow dried and oiled and twisted for a fluffy twist out.  I wish my hair could always be like this.



naijamerican said:


> I can't believe that I missed this thread. Dr. Mwedzi... all I can say is that not only are you and your hair beautiful, but also, I genuinely feel a deep sense of pride when I see these pictures. As someone else so rightly stated, there's no way that Reniece could have done what she did if she didn't have such healthy hair to work with. What inspires me the most is that you took care of your hair through the rigors of graduate school and moves to different countries, plus any number of events that life itself tends to throw our way. This serves as a very strong sign to me that there's no excuse. I am saying what others have already said: your hair is beautiful, marvelous, stupendous, impressive - words fail me! And the best part is that any one of us can look at this and know that we can achieve what you've achieved - even us 4B girls - if we're willing to take care of our hair.
> 
> This is truly awesome.  Thank you so very much for blessing us with these pictures. They are a harsh rebuke to every lie that any Black girl has grown up believing about the "limitations" of our hair. There are no limits to what we can do.



Naija, you are too much.   Thank you.  I struggle, but I try.



afrofaithful said:


> OMG!!! your hair is absolutely stunning! u need to cut it off and send it to me!!! LOL j/k  Do u think you could post the number or maybe pm it to me? I've been looking for someone trustworthy to do my hair in the DMV area! I just recently moved here (kind of)...
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks. This is her website:
Reniece - Weave Specialist


----------



## Ladybug33 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why can't I stop looking at this thread???? Your hair is BE YOOOT IF FULLLL!!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Dec 31, 2010)

Just coming back in here from lurking again to say, you need to be FOTM for 12 months.. Your hair is PHENOMENAL!!!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## bluwatersoul (Dec 31, 2010)

*I agree with Amazing - I can't believe I missed this post. I have always loved your hair but this has short circuited my brain for a bit - absolutely amazing! Thank you fro sharing and inspiring me for, like, the rest of my life!*


----------



## divinefavor (Dec 31, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## kellistarr (Dec 31, 2010)

Stunning!  Whatever you've been doing to your hair since 2002 has certainly paid off!  The stylist is very skilled.  To think that she only had to cut 1 inch.  Amazing!  Your shrinkage is also amazing.  That's just how it is.  Tightly coiled locks are the bomb!
Whip your hair, girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## constance (Dec 31, 2010)

Gorgeous hair!


----------



## Umm Ebraheem (Jan 1, 2011)

That was a wonderful reveal thread.  I went through all 21 pages looking for the video but did not find it, so I guess it has not been posted.  Nevertheless, the stylist did a great job and she of course had great material to work with.


----------



## kroeskop (Jan 1, 2011)

BEYOND GORGEOUS! Im floored-sooooooooo inspired!!!!! I told you I am in love with your hair


----------



## Curly Luul (Jan 1, 2011)

Your hair is beyond beautiful........... thank you so much for sharing x


----------



## laurend (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm glad you decided to take her up on her offer.  It's so beautiful and she did a great job.  Too bad I can't fly out there and have her do mine.  I don't trust anyone on my hair LOL.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jan 5, 2011)

___


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 14, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Then she put curls in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
omg your hair is freakin' gorgeous sis!!!!!!!!


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Jan 14, 2011)

wow, i see some people that i watch on youtube. hiiiiiiiiii!


----------



## devin (Jan 14, 2011)

OMG!!!! Your hair is so thick, luscious, and amazing!!! I could only dream!!:wow:


----------



## venusd (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazing and very pretty.... Your hair too ! Great fantabulous job!


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 14, 2011)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooo My mouth dropped too! Mwedzi? YOU?! Holy SMOKES....I need me a meeting too!
GAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWJUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSSSSS

OK. I'm done with the caps now.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Jan 14, 2011)

is it just me or do the "reveal" posts have the most thanks you've ever seen on here?
haha amazing. that and your hair! i'm in awe


----------



## frankle56 (Jan 16, 2011)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## My Friend (Jan 16, 2011)

Love it! Have you been back to see her?


----------



## nicey (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! How did I miss this thread???! You are hitting waist length! Very beeeautiful! Go head girl! Go head!


----------



## HauteHippie (Jan 16, 2011)

Your hair is SO beautiful, straight or kinky-curly.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 16, 2011)

What beautiful locks, and Mwedzi you are a pretty lady!  Her skills are BANANAS!  I gotsta either get me a weave by Reniece or a press like Mwedzi when I get a lil' mo length! 

SN:* Ya'll, isn't Reniece out of Silver Springs, MD?*  If she is (or if she is in the greater D.C./MD area), when I go visit my Aunty in MD soon, I'mma make me an appt...damn if she can do that on tightly coiled hair like Mwedzi's...then I know she could have mine looking like some Remy weave lol  (its hard to straighten, not heat trained either...but kind of soft).  I don't do salons or stylists anymore, but Reniece makes me wanna give her a chance!


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 16, 2011)

She hooked  you up, hon!


----------



## KenyaDoll (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful...both you and your hair


----------



## PapillionRouge (Jan 16, 2011)

Amaziiing!!!!


----------



## Raspberry (Jan 17, 2011)

oh. my. gosh.

I swear to you I just teared up at the sight of all that THICK GORGEOUS HEALTHY HAIR...*falls out*


----------



## girlfromipanema (Feb 3, 2011)

Jaw on floor... drooolll....... you're beautiful both ways sista! straight or not!! :-D


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Feb 3, 2011)

That's an amazing head of hair right there!


----------



## renren (Feb 3, 2011)

:wow:


----------



## Xavier (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Your hair was always an amazement to me. Your straighten look is very beautiful.


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 3, 2011)

May I hate for a moment?  Your hair looks awesome! (I see I'm a bit late, but you're still worthy of a late shout out!)


----------



## FebeeSigns (Feb 3, 2011)

Your shrinkage is absolutely insane....
I was so pleasantly suprised when I was the straightened hair pic. I love it. All of those thanks... @[email protected] My god!


----------



## GulfCoastChica (Feb 3, 2011)

Your hair is sooooooo the bomb! 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 3, 2011)

DANG that's a lot of shrinkage! She did an amazing job. Your hair looks very lush and healthy!


----------



## yardgirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I've come back to look at this 4, 5 times now. Oh my God.


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't see the pics!


----------



## Kay.Dee (Feb 4, 2011)

Mwedzi you give me hope!


----------



## grow (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you for sharing this great hair success with us!!!

ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!!!


----------



## SamanthaM (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 5, 2011)

Amazing amazing amazing!! Thanks for sharing Mwedzi. Does Reniece generally offer this service for naturals? I thought she was solely a weave specialist?? If she does, I would gladly travel to schedule an appt with her!!


----------



## tnLOVELY (Feb 5, 2011)

Simply beautiful....healthy and thick


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Feb 5, 2011)

How did I miss this. Your hair is stunning and so are you.


----------



## Bluetopia (Feb 5, 2011)

Firstly - your hair looks AH-MAY-ZING

Secondly I have to say Thank You! Because looking at your shrinkage and general hair type it's shockingly evident we're hair twins and in 30yrs I've never seen anyone with my exact hair. 

Stylists used to openly stare at my hair in it's natural state as if I was an alien or something and my shrinkage was always seen as bizarre (an ear/chin length fro = apl/bsl)

But seeing how gorgeous your hair is from the great way you've taken care of it....and reading all the love that you're getting really makes me smile on the  inside. Whenever folks would say anything nice about my hair I used to roll my eyes and was totally unable to "take it in"

So yeah....thank you. soooo much. 

You have no idea how much this touched me.


----------



## pringe (Feb 5, 2011)

Mwedzi.

Just inspiring. 

beautiful, strong and healthy hair natural or straightened.

thank you for the inspiration.

:O)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 5, 2011)

OMG how did i miss this?????? :hardslap:.....thats for me....                          Mwedzi....your hair is just  awesome....ladies....this is what LHCF is all about...healthy long hair...and ofr those who dont want long hair...at least HEALTHY hair....this is just amazing!...very inspirational!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG beautifullllllllllllllllllllllllllllll am like so lost for words right now.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Feb 6, 2011)

Man, I wish this was a sticky.


----------



## Begoody (Feb 6, 2011)

I am shamelessly stalking from Lagos ,Nigeria, not known for it's great internet connectivity.Should be using this time to catch up on some work, but this is too great a distraction.This is something else.
Mwedzi, your hair , as we say over here,is the END OF DISCUSSION!! This is what it's all about.It ticks every box.I wish I could carry a billboard around with your pictures to show everyone the glory of 4B in all it's incarnations.Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## ShaG (Feb 6, 2011)

Girl your hair is fierce!!  Where can I find this Reneice?!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Feb 7, 2011)

Did i miss the video clip??


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Feb 7, 2011)

Me too!! mwedzi When I grow up, I want to be like you




amazing said:


> Oooooooooohhhhhhh my Gosh. I had to stop hubby and show him this one. Girl, your hair is stunning. Wow.


----------



## casey3035 (Feb 11, 2011)

No  I don't think the video clip has appeared yet but I am hopeful!


----------



## IMFOCSD (Apr 27, 2011)

mwedzi said:


> Then she put curls in it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omgoodness!!  Very pretty!


----------



## Blue_Berry (Jun 11, 2011)

you hair is sooo beautiful  (you are my new hair crush)


----------



## MzSwift (Jun 11, 2011)

Every time I show someone this site, I search for this thread.
I get tired of people saying that their hair to too nappy to grow!
I don't have enough hair to convince them, but there's no disputing the beauty of Mwedzi's hair.


----------



## sheava (Jun 11, 2011)

Your hair is absolutely gorgeous! It is so thick, healthy, & long. I just love thick hair.


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't believe I missed my hair idol's first pro straightening in almost ten  years. I gasped and covered my mouth. My co-workers thought something crazy had happened 

Im amazed at Reniece's talent and your hair all at the same time.


----------



## loved (Jun 13, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Anew (Jun 13, 2011)

i have never seen so many thank yous for one post
this thread has made history lol
and i still love that hair


----------



## Missi (Jun 13, 2011)

Seeing this thread...makes transitioning better


----------



## Burbujas (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this thread, but your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## tiffers (Jul 19, 2011)

Sweet Jesus...


----------



## cbanks67 (Jul 19, 2011)

Just beautiful! Shrinkage is something else. Thats what I love about natural hair. Its so many things all at once!


----------



## chicha (Jul 19, 2011)

Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl !

U owe her so much money. That was *alot *of work.


----------



## Netta1 (Jul 19, 2011)

I enjoyed looking at these pics again! This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## regina07 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can only repeat what everyone else has said ... gorgeous hair!  Both curly and straightened.  She did a great job leaving your fullness and body.


----------



## RoseTintedCheeks (Jul 20, 2011)

Let me wipe the drool off my keyboard...

Beautiful!


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 20, 2011)

Good Lord, I just saw this thread for the first time and my jaw hit my desk!


----------



## winona (Jul 20, 2011)

OMGEeeeee gawgeous


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 20, 2011)

:lovedrool:


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jul 21, 2011)

OMGGGG ****** beautiful


----------



## belldandy (Jul 21, 2011)

that's some crazy shrinkage you get! your hair is beautiful either way!


----------



## Curlykale (Jul 21, 2011)

GORGEOUS HAIR
STUNNING WOMAN
AMAZING STYLIST

(fainted) x_X


----------



## Majestye (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow!  The comparison photo is amazing! Unbelievable even! That's enough to keep me on my natural transition journey. Thanks for the inspiration. 

Sent from my Xoom using Xoom


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Jul 22, 2011)

Imma need a "Reniece-like" stylist out here in Los Angeles, Riverside or San Diego area. Anybody know a stylist on her level out here? If so I might make my way back into a stylist chair.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jul 22, 2011)

There are no words...yes there is: BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Valerie (Jul 22, 2011)

The pictures are very lovely, your hair is simply beautiful!


----------



## ladykpnyc (Jul 22, 2011)

I've always  your hair so this is just icing on the cake!


----------



## nysister (Dec 13, 2011)

Bumping up!


----------



## Tamster (Dec 13, 2011)

AMAZINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cendra (Dec 13, 2011)

Dayum. You and your hair:  GORGEOUS.


----------



## BostonMaria (Dec 13, 2011)

I have never seen so many Thanks in one single post LOL  Definitely deserved it!


----------



## calmsensual1 (Dec 15, 2011)

I JUST NOW saw this. *faints*


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Dec 15, 2011)

1700 thanks for the first two posts.  Now that's when you've arrived!  mwedzi's a boss


----------



## My Friend (Dec 27, 2011)

Bumping for the ladies commenting about shrinkage.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Dec 28, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang................


----------



## auntybe (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful Hair!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 28, 2011)

My Friend said:


> Bumping for the ladies commenting about shrinkage.


 
She has beautiful hair!

Yes, shrinkage can be deceiving.  Whenever I wear my hair straightened then back to wet set twists, I always get asked "did you cut your hair?".


----------



## My Friend (Dec 28, 2011)

mwedzi

Are you terlaxed now? Your siggy, is that a twist out?


----------



## klsjackson (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## anon123 (Dec 28, 2011)

My Friend said:


> @mwedzi
> 
> Are you terlaxed now? Your siggy, is that a twist out?



Hi. No, I am natural still.  That is a twist out on blow dried hair.


----------



## Hairness (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm about a year late...your hair is unreal!!!  Will you flat iron and post for 2011?  Your hair is really great.  Thank you.


----------



## My Friend (Dec 28, 2011)

Was your bun drop video released yet?


----------



## yorkpatties (Dec 28, 2011)

Gorgeous! I would LOVE to see an update but I understand that straightening is an occasional treat


----------



## TemiLnd (Dec 29, 2011)

Simply lush!!!


----------



## thatscuteright (Feb 19, 2013)

I just love this thread


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 26, 2017)

.....

Wow, time flies...I can't believe it's been so long since this was first posted. 

Hands down my favorite LHCF reveal ever! I remember how it totally broke records on the number of "likes" ( back then called "thanks") that it received.

Bumping it for Sunday enjoyment and inspiration!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 26, 2017)

Omg,this was 2010???? Why does it feel like 3 years ago?!  Time flies! 
Every lurker and their momma hit that like button when she posted this! Lol.
I wish I could see how many likes it has! 
Reniece is amazing and Mwedzi has perfect hair! Length, thickness, density. Just perfect!


----------



## thatscuteright (Feb 26, 2017)

@Mwedzi, is Reniece still doing your hair ? Have you retained your length, thickness , etc ?
I know that Reniece reached out to you for promotional purposes to do your hair and it worked, as she has a stable following from this forum and offline as well.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 26, 2017)

thatscuteright said:


> @Mwedzi, is Reniece still doing your hair ? Have you retained your length, thickness , etc ?
> I know that Reniece reached out to you for promotional purposes to do your hair and it worked, as she has a stable following from this forum and offline as well.


@nyeredzi


----------



## lilikoi (Feb 26, 2017)

@nyeredzi  Yes, girl! Come through! Your fans kindly request the honor of an update


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh gosh, how embarrassing, but flattering  Thanks. I do still go to Reniece about once or twice a year. Since this post I had a baby and cut my hair down to 2 or 3 inches when I was pregnant, at the end of 2012. It's grown back to scraping waist length, but my ends are in poor shape because, well, I just haven't had time to be as gentle with it. I used that Denman brush to get through detangling as quickly as possible because, with an infant/toddler, I just didn't have the time or energy to do what I should. So my ends are thin. The worst part is that I have layers and it's the front part that's the worst, so cutting where it's thin would make my layers even worse. :/ The hair in the back is stronger and was able to withstand the Denman abuse. So anyway, I guess I'll go back to her when I'm ready to cut a few inches.

Gosh, I looked so young and vibrant in these pics. Geez, this baby and life has worn me all the way out in just a few years. It's a bit tragic.

I attached a recent picture of me and my hair from a LHCF meetup. I didn't get their permission to post their picture in the totally public part of the forum, so I cropped them out.


----------



## Daina (Feb 27, 2017)

nyeredzi said:


> Oh gosh, how embarrassing, but flattering  Thanks. I do still go to Reniece about once or twice a year. Since this post I had a baby and cut my hair down to 2 or 3 inches when I was pregnant, at the end of 2012. It's grown back to scraping waist length, but my ends are in poor shape because, well, I just haven't had time to be as gentle with it. I used that Denman brush to get through detangling as quickly as possible because, with an infant/toddler, I just didn't have the time or energy to do what I should. So my ends are thin. The worst part is that I have layers and it's the front part that's the worst, so cutting where it's thin would make my layers even worse. :/ The hair in the back is stronger and was able to withstand the Denman abuse. So anyway, I guess I'll go back to her when I'm ready to cut a few inches.
> 
> Gosh, I looked so young and vibrant in these pics. Geez, this baby and life has worn me all the way out in just a few years. It's a bit tragic.
> 
> I attached a recent picture of me and my hair from a LHCF meetup. I didn't get their permission to post their picture in the totally public part of the forum, so I cropped them out.



@nyeredzi, your hair still looks thick and luscious and you still look beautiful!  Reading this thread and seeing your beautiful hair gave me a boost to keep pushing!  It's easy to lose yourself as a wife and mother, we're conditioned to put everyone before our own needs and it can take a toll.  Even if it's small try to do something just for you every now and again.  Like going to get your slayed by Reniece!  Every few years I have to reboot and take a step back and remind myself that I'm WORTH it and no one can love or treat me better than I can.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I agree with @Daina 

@nyeredzi You and your hair is still beautiful  I hope to one day have the opportunity of Reniece doing my hair.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 27, 2017)

@nyeredzi, 
Before I even read the words, I looked at the attach picture. The first thing that went through my mind was, "Gosh, she looks younger and so refreshed." 

Congratulations on that precious baby!


----------

